# Ruger .45



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

Is the Ruger New Vaquero alright with Plus P rounds? I mean to sight in, then carry when appropriate. Regular Remington for target, plinking. Thanks for any help.


----------



## shootbrownelk (May 18, 2014)

Boy, I don't know. I shoot Buffalo Bore and Cor-Bon out of my Ruger Super RedHawk, and they're pretty stout. Not sure about Ruger's Colt Replica. I'm sure someone on the forum could tell you.


----------



## Spike12 (Dec 10, 2008)

What does the manual say? That's the bottom line. RTFM.


----------

